# How much of an SJW do you think the user above you is?



## edgy username (Jun 18, 2018)

Let's tumblr it up bitches


----------



## Neil (Jun 18, 2018)

Danganronpa, easy 100% yurishipping fat-kyousuke loving tumblr fag


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 18, 2018)

too much of a chad to post on tumblr, pry just does it to make fun of the millions of incels on there


----------



## Save Yourself (Jun 18, 2018)

Sounds fun.

Id say 2/10.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 18, 2018)

10/10 probably at some point in their small life kin'd Komaeda


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 18, 2018)

probs gets offended by people not liking certain breeds of dog, 5/10


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 18, 2018)

Very.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 18, 2018)

A fucking fashie bitch. I bet they haven't even beat up their mother for voting for Mr. 45 TwoScoops Gringledoof. As an ANTIFA veteran, I have personally been on over 300 protests and taken out over 1,000 trashcans. I have extensive knowledge of screaming loudly at the TV when the Orange Menace shows up, and expert training in guerrilla reeefare.


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 18, 2018)

On a scale of 1-10? a 2.5. Must make thread exposing their degeneracy


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 18, 2018)

Tranny: +4
Furry: +6
Faggot: +6

Overall 16/10, must be doxed and halaled


----------



## PlasticOwls (Jun 18, 2018)

hood LOLCOW is nothing but an upstanding gentleman, and upholds all the ideals of Kiwi Farms. Nevermind the disturbingly sexy Jojo avatar.

Probably not a SJW


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 18, 2018)

Is a Phoneposter so an automatic 69/10


----------



## Reynard (Jun 18, 2018)

Has /pol/ in the name, so not at all.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jun 18, 2018)

Is an open degenerate, so I'd give a solid 7/10


----------



## Reynard (Jun 18, 2018)

Eh, probably not.



Dirt McGirt said:


> Is an open degenerate, so I'd give a solid 7/10


I'm not that open.  Only half open.  Like those doors at various shops and establishments where one door opens and the other is locked, essentially defeating the purpose of double doors.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 18, 2018)

Is into softcore tranny's, so 6/10 for having to defend their fetish


----------



## Draza (Jun 18, 2018)

You're a damn furry and sodomite. 8/10.


----------



## Milton Friedman's Protege (Jun 18, 2018)

You're Croatian, and that country isn't known for its affinity for hair dye. 3/10.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 18, 2018)

Ponyfag, automatic 10/10 or 0/10


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 18, 2018)

3 out of 4


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 18, 2018)

i don't know about sjw, but she sure is a fuckin' bitch


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 18, 2018)

Have laser eyes in their av so probably around a 2/10


----------



## skiddlez (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm gonna go with not an SJW.



Spoiler






OhGoy said:


> i don't know about sjw, but she sure is a fuckin' bitch


lol she's both


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 18, 2018)

Prob not an SJW. They'd get triggered by a skull and cross bones.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 18, 2018)

Thinks spurting meme magic will actually get their conservative fringe candidate selected


----------



## foodbeautypastashrimps (Jun 18, 2018)

Moderator of this trash heap of a forum? 
Not a sjw.


----------



## Pikapool (Jun 18, 2018)

Easy body positivity sjw


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 18, 2018)

affirmative action sjw


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 18, 2018)

Plays the fool here but in real life is the kind of person who hyperventilates and has to be led away for a cry when they see that a venue only has 2 genders worth of toilet facilities.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm going to go with....not an sjw since because they're a shitlord.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 18, 2018)

Pulls the sjw party line but really doesn't have the heart for it.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jun 18, 2018)

Probably wears a diaper in public.


----------



## QB 290 (Jun 18, 2018)

More like uncleshit-lord

9/11 sjw


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 18, 2018)

> chick with punisher shirt holding gun
> chick

Definitely a male feminist. 10/10


----------



## heathercho (Jun 18, 2018)

> Be "Male"
> Have "Give her the D" as a username
> But pretty sure they said they were a faggot...

10/10 would demand I bake them cakes for their ftM troon wedding.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 18, 2018)

Social vigilante warrior.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 18, 2018)

14/88 FTW


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 18, 2018)

Not SJW but an ARA


----------



## Reynard (Jun 18, 2018)

Types with his nose, so probably not.  That’s too memey.


----------



## SirQuicksand (Jun 18, 2018)

Disgruntled chick looking at her phone with glasses, 100% an SJW


----------



## QB 290 (Jun 18, 2018)

SirQuicksand said:


> Disgruntled chick looking at her phone with glasses, 100% an SJW


That looks like a comic page

100% sjw


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 18, 2018)

Is a a fat body acceptance person. Total sjw.
(LOL, I got ninja'd so fuck you, you're getting this.)


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 18, 2018)

Is only a SJW over beer. Practically anti-SJW pepper spray otherwise.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 18, 2018)

Anime avatar.... more likely to praise Kek than lecture me about a gorillion genders and shame me for whiteness. 0% SJW


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 18, 2018)

Not at all although that bird might be.  I'd say no true SJW could last very long here but we had that @Grand Theft Autism guy who completely trooned out and threw a tantrum over SJW shit after being here for months.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jun 18, 2018)

>Avatar has John Goodman laughing, much like how the user laughs at other people's misery.
Nope, not at SJW.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 18, 2018)

Is that a video game reference?

Not an SJW.


----------



## aqua sama (Jun 18, 2018)

sjw for animals but not humanz.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 18, 2018)

11/10 gay ass girl anime weeb


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 18, 2018)

tries to play it off as ironic but not fooling anyone


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 19, 2018)

With a haircut like that you'd have to be an SJW. You have SJW hair.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jun 19, 2018)

Not an SJW. Stephen Fry upsets SJWs


----------



## Positron (Jun 19, 2018)

Fetishizing pee o'sea woman.  Probably has Platinum Membership in the SJW club.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 19, 2018)

10/10 because of the dangerbeard


----------



## Osmotic_Cereal (Jun 19, 2018)

Due to anime fag avatar, is more of an incel sperg than ragging fem. 0/10, would check that privilege.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 21, 2018)

Not at all.  The new age of neo-nazis use anime icons.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 21, 2018)

The degenerate furry avatar's a dead giveaway (as if the blue hair and problem glasses weren't enough).


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 21, 2018)

Man hating lesbo, so 100% SJW


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jun 22, 2018)

Avatar appears to be a severed head, so a big islamophile obviously. It's a woman's head, so again, matches right in with what I assume is a love for sharia law, so I'm gonna say 200% islamophile brand SJW. Ordering pizza at a weight loss clinic? Sounds like fat acceptance, so there's a side of fat SJW too, overall I'm going to go with hardcore "Check your privilege cis male scum" level hyper SJW.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 22, 2018)

There is no icon, so I guess a nonbinary sjw???


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonbinary?

Definite SJW


----------



## soy_king (Jun 22, 2018)

150% of SJW-ness


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 22, 2018)

+ eats soy, so probably vegan
+ guy with other guy, so probably gay
+ 1000% more estrogen? probably trans

100% SJW


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 22, 2018)

Indian deity of fat shaming living out of a Nazi moon base. 

-30% SJW
+10% resistance to fire and Jews.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 22, 2018)

Is most likely a ＲＡＤＩＣＡＬ　ＣＥＮＴＲＩＳＴ

I'd say 5-10% SJW


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 22, 2018)

0% SJW
disowned by tumblr friends


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 7, 2018)

With _that_ extremely problematic statue catering to the male gaze? Ha!


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 7, 2018)

No SJW has anime tits in their profile pic. That's a fact.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 7, 2018)

Fan of  a game with no female representation? most likely a white male!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 7, 2018)

^Avatar looks like something from Deviant Art/Tumblr.

9/10


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 7, 2018)

Anime fag = Probably not a social justard.


----------



## Chopinpiano (Aug 7, 2018)

talks about bromance and includes niggers in their profile

9/10


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 8, 2018)

Ignores the fact that black people who "act white" (i.e. by being incredibly wealthy) do not actually count as "being black" to social justards. 0/10, no you aren't one.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 8, 2018)

White first-year tryhard SJW who goes on about how it's "good to see POC getting roles" whenever a black person shows up on TV.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 8, 2018)

Aesthetic-tard who probably is unhealthily into kinks or extremely is against them


----------



## AZ 594 (Aug 8, 2018)

Furry into Anilingus, 50% SJW, 100% degenerate.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 8, 2018)

He has a 9-5 job, common sense, and a wife and kid.

0%


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 8, 2018)

It's Kermit.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 8, 2018)

Profile pic of an anime that's not NGE or that weird animal friends shit = 100% anti-SJW


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 8, 2018)

Uses guillotine as username
so no triggered by 'death words'
0% SJW


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 8, 2018)

Nazi waifu. Completely safe nibbas.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 8, 2018)

Ironic use of 'woke' neans 0% woke.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 8, 2018)

Pretty much the polar opposite of any sjw, based on just the icon of course


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 9, 2018)

No SJW uses has cunt in their name. Except the ones that do.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 10, 2018)

i dunno man, TF2 got pretty tumblr over the years...


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 10, 2018)

Coming from "the Ballpit" is already enough evidence for being a 100% SJW tumblrina.
The extra hour in the Ballpit at Dashcon was life changing at best, i guess.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 10, 2018)

"Birb" is a popular term in the SJW scene, but being openly male makes you a violent oppressor. 50% SJW.


----------



## Positron (Aug 10, 2018)

Math is racist, therefore not SJW at all.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Aug 10, 2018)

SJWs claim to have the bestest bullshit detectors ever.  So, very SJW.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 10, 2018)

Iron Maiden avatar says no
Sperging over console gaming says maybe
Toss up


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 10, 2018)

Spoiler: WHO KNOWS WHAT EVIL LURKS IN THE HEARTS OF MEN?










Verdict: The living embodiment of justice of all kinds.


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 10, 2018)

Putting shitty music everywhere says yes.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 10, 2018)

"Tranny Aushchwitz Officer" can be taken one of two ways
1) A tranny-nazi holocause against the cis is your greatest desire
2) you want trannies to be holocausted by two scoops drumpfldore

50/50 shot of either SJW or anti-Swj


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 19, 2018)

She's a furry. Many SJWs are into furry cringe but somehow furries are often associated with right-wing ideologies, especially "anarcho-capitalism"... or where that bronies?

So, it's balanced.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 19, 2018)

Claims to be the boyfriend of a character that was bootstrapped into Ducktales so it wouldn't be a sausagefest. 

Number One Dime/10


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 19, 2018)

Likes a 30's(?) Radio show. Safe.


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 19, 2018)

None. They have a hatred of any anime avatar.


----------



## TowinKarz (Aug 19, 2018)

Dangerhair...... I rest my case.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 20, 2018)

Tumblr esc glasses and says they are going to call someone in retaliation, I think we all know the answer


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 20, 2018)

anyone who says "c**t" is no true feminist ally.


----------



## Cleric of Autism (Aug 20, 2018)

Anti anything is only a few steps away from antifa... Just saying


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

believes autism is some kind of a religion and a good thing that deserves respect and needs to be spread

100% of people will have autism in 2019 SJW


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 20, 2018)

The Cucktails is cancer. You're an SJW for sure.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 20, 2018)

Has an avatar of a cartoon character voiced by a black man, 110% SJW


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

Even calls himself a "furfag" and implies to fap drawn pictures of animal characters. 

Selfexplainatory.


----------



## Hardinthepaint (Aug 20, 2018)

Furry so you'll need to be on the extreme left and need to have Trump live rent free in your head. 200% SJW


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 20, 2018)

has a Sonic the Hedgehog(?) avatar = autist = /pol/ = nazi

Also, I'm no furry, who made up that? I would prefer 1000 tumblr feminists over 1 furry.


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 20, 2018)

I mean you’re really trying but you come off as kind of a Sargon of Akkad kind of dude.

You’re fired (from tumblr)


----------



## Coconut Gun (Aug 20, 2018)

Used to be a huge SJW when they were a kid, but grew out of it.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Aug 20, 2018)

Probably was always pretty normal.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 20, 2018)

0% sjw, telling people to kill themselves


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 20, 2018)

Avatar is Islamic.

Not an SJW, but an AW (Allah Warrior)


----------



## lordoftheflies (Aug 21, 2018)

I see pink, so 5% maybe?


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 21, 2018)

Absolutely impossible for me to tell...


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 21, 2018)

- Nurse.
- Femoid on the profile pic.
- Pic is Green and Orange and white, like the flag of India and we all know how much SJWs loooove hinduism and all that oriental shit.
- Hard for him/her to tell something. Indecisiveness is a major factor in SJWs.
- "True and honest fan" Yeah, of FEMINISM!!!
- Nurse in the pic Is looking to the right, y'knok, like an Antifa member looking for his/her enemies.
- Ratchet. Why does that sound familiar? Yeah, Ratchet and Clank any SJW favourite game. 
- Deals in absolutes, like a Sith, and SJWs are like Siths only with more stupid clothing and less cool names.
- Nurses are a form of female empowerment who try to overthrow the control of male doctors.

So, yeah. I'll say this one is a deucy, fellow Kiwis.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 21, 2018)

Has something like the Russian flag as avatar. Putin doesn't tolerate any SJWs.


----------



## Gus (Aug 21, 2018)

Has an avatar of a modern-day Disney production; 900% SJW


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2018)

Blackface isn't very woke.

110 percent nazi.


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 21, 2018)

That pic reminds me of one of those crappy tumblr creepypastas. SJW as hell.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 21, 2018)

The user above me reads creepypastas on tumblr. 

Now do the math.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 21, 2018)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Has something like the Russian flag as avatar. Putin doesn't tolerate any SJWs.


It's a mix between the Lithuanian and Paraguayan flags.


----------



## Shit Waifu (Aug 24, 2018)

less of one than me according to the book of null (fuck that faggot), but more of one than the majority of the users on the site


----------



## firestoopscience (Aug 24, 2018)

Thinks Vicky is a Feminist hero because she attempts to smite and exploit kids.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 24, 2018)

Fake soyboy, undercover Chad. He plays the allied card to get freaky sex with hippie girls.


----------



## _Clam_ (Aug 24, 2018)

furry trump

i say 50%


----------



## soy_king (Aug 24, 2018)

_Clam_ said:


> furry trump
> 
> i say 50%


This lad looks like he's triggered. 75% likely.


----------



## AA 102 (Aug 24, 2018)

Literally has soy in his name. 100%


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 24, 2018)

Can't even handle the word FUCK in his username. 98%


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 25, 2018)

Trumper, but for Mexico... hmm... 50% ?


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 26, 2018)

If that's a real photo of her, she is definately an SJW.


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 26, 2018)

That's a fucking nu-disney cartoon. SJW 110 %


----------



## drain (Aug 26, 2018)

edgy anti-sjw


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 26, 2018)

Straight, White, and Male that doesn't look like a Soy-Boy 0%


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 26, 2018)

Furry avatar and female name make me a little suspicious, but a bit of my knowledge of their posts makes me a bit less so.

~25%.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 26, 2018)

Wants to kill tranny's so -50%


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 26, 2018)

Eats asses and hides his face.

I'm pretty suspicious so I'll say 75%.


----------



## firestoopscience (Aug 27, 2018)

Recreated the Popculture Equivalent of  Spanish inquisition... 50%... unless no one will expect them.


----------



## Diabeetus (Aug 27, 2018)

Has a man as their profile picture. 25% at best.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 27, 2018)

+ Bases their identity around a disability
- Over the age of 29
- Not vegan (anyone who was would indicate that it was dairy free ice cream)

33.33333% SJW


----------



## Tramadol (Aug 27, 2018)

+has a fat goth as an icon
-fat jokes
-making fun of amberlynn
22.2% ess jay dubya


----------

